# HELP!! Poorly Tiger Salamander



## SpaceyStacey (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi there!
I really hope someone can help! My tiger salamander has open wounds and white spots on his skin, which I assume is a fungal infection?
I have had him for 2 years, I got him from someone else who got him from someone else so I have no idea how old he is. He is kept in a glass tank with cocofibre husk as substrate, and moss in places, he also has a big water bowl which I change every other day, and he gets cleaned out every 4-6 weeks, the only thing that had changed recently is the position of his tank (about 2 months ago)
He had been hiding for about 3 weeks, when he surfaced he was thin, wrinkly and had these white spots on his body and tail, I bathed him in his water and saw that he was bleeding from a wound at the top of his tail, and he refused to eat (even waxworms and they are his favourite!)
I took him to the vets (general practice, not specialist) and she gave him an antibiotic injection and a salt water bath that she told me to keep him in for 3 days, also sent me home with some antibiotics and formula to try and get him eating but I couldnt get him to open his mouth!
After 3 days the white spots had gone, the original wound had started to heal but he had started to bleed from 3 other places on his back, I have put him back in his cage and the wounds are healing I think (he is not bleeding anymore), but he has white spots all over him again and some of them are raised (like bumps), and he still wont eat.
I phoned the vet again and she said she would get back to me but I thought someone on here might have a bit more knowledge of salamaders! I'm going to prepare another salt bath, but I dont know if I'm doing the right thing! 
Sorry for the overload in info, I just really want him to get better!!

Thanks Stacey


----------



## Sandsifter (Sep 8, 2011)

SpaceyStacey said:


> Hi there!
> I really hope someone can help! My tiger salamander has open wounds and white spots on his skin, which I assume is a fungal infection?
> I have had him for 2 years, I got him from someone else who got him from someone else so I have no idea how old he is. He is kept in a glass tank with cocofibre husk as substrate, and moss in places, he also has a big water bowl which I change every other day, and he gets cleaned out every 4-6 weeks, the only thing that had changed recently is the position of his tank (about 2 months ago)
> He had been hiding for about 3 weeks, when he surfaced he was thin, wrinkly and had these white spots on his body and tail, I bathed him in his water and saw that he was bleeding from a wound at the top of his tail, and he refused to eat (even waxworms and they are his favourite!)
> ...


I know very little at all about salamanders, but maybe posting a photo of these "white spots" and "wounds" might help those that might do?

Worth a try?

Chris


----------



## VespulaVulgaris (Nov 4, 2011)

Are the spots more like milky patches on his body? If so, this could be caused by heat stress. However, if the spots are raised or "fluffy" it is most likely a fungal infection. Some pics would help.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Hope gets better soon! Pictures speak a thousand words!


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry to read about your tiger. On Caudata Org there are a number of people who specialise in Tiger Salalmanders.

Caudata.org

This article is also very useful :-
Caudata Culture Articles - Sores


----------



## SpaceyStacey (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have taken some photos, but i'm not sure how I add them to this post so I have put them in an album

Reptile Forums - SpaceyStacey's Album: Sid the Salamander

hope thats o.k and you can all see them, I bathed him in salt water for 2 hours earlier and the white spots have gone, but I'm guessing they will just come back again!?! They look hard a crusty rather than fluffy! 

The vet phoned me back today and she wants me to give him oral anti-fungal every day for 3 weeks!!! Any suggestions on how to get him to open his mouth??

Thank-you!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It could be worth revisiting what was said earlier- t*emperatures?* Salamanders really can't cope with warmth.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> It could be worth revisiting what was said earlier- t*emperatures?* Salamanders really can't cope with warmth.


this is a big problem for tiger's people keeping them as tropical species


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

ive got that much power running in my frog room ive taken my salamaders out of there, the room temprature now is just to warm for them,

cheers spencer..........


----------



## SpaceyStacey (Apr 24, 2010)

Unfortunately Sid died on Sunday  the vet gave me a high concentration salt bath for him which I had to bath him in for 20 mins every day for 5 days - he died on day 3.
The white spots went but he had a layer of black stuff all over him that was very difficult to get off, it seemed to get worse the more I tried to bath him. Maybe he was just too poorly to be helped, I just dont know! At least he is not suffering any more!

Thanks again for your comments


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

SpaceyStacey said:


> Unfortunately Sid died on Sunday  the vet gave me a high concentration salt bath for him which I had to bath him in for 20 mins every day for 5 days - he died on day 3.
> The white spots went but he had a layer of black stuff all over him that was very difficult to get off, it seemed to get worse the more I tried to bath him. Maybe he was just too poorly to be helped, I just dont know! At least he is not suffering any more!
> 
> Thanks again for your comments


sorry to here that, 

cheers spencer...........


----------

